# Calpol, ketones and cheer me up



## rspence

hi - we've had a tough 48hours with JP, he's been complaining of tummy ache since monday which resulted in him not eating much and then at 4am today he was very sick and ketones were up at 3.3. 

Its been a long day of testing him every2hours, willing him to drink more water (he became stubborn and refused to drink - luckily sugar free icepops helped and he accepted them!)

Then tonight i wondered if i shouldn't have given him calpol? and whether although its sugar free the sucrose would have sent his ketones high? should have asked before giving it to him!

And I've coughed all day, i ache all over, and now he's in a lovely relaxed sleep i'll have to test him which has been waking him all week.

I feel an emotional wreck, a physical mess and very sad. (and its not even all that serious we managed to avoid hospital i'm just tired)

rachel & JP

please walk with me and hold me upright through this,


----------



## rlw890245

Hi Rachel,
 Keep your chin up, the good thing with kids is that they perk up quite quickly, hope you feel better soon too. Big hugsxx

Ruth mum to 3 daughters (6,Gwen-3 with D and 1)


----------



## bev

Sorry to hear about J feeling so ill. Ketones of 3.3 are quite high - so you have done very well to avoid hospital - so well done to you. It is hard to get little ones to drink when they dont want to - but do remember that perhaps he *couldnt* drink because ketones can cause stomach upsets and if this is the case in future it could be that he needs a drip to stop him getting any worse.

The problem with giving calpol is that it makes them sleepy - as you have witnessed and this could be masking any symptoms he is having as he isnt alert enought to tell you. If I were you I would test every hour for ketones until they are zero as they can escalate very quickly.

If you have aches and pains the best thing to take is ibuprofen and then 2 hours later take paracetamol and keep alternating but dont take more than the stated dose of either. Hope you both feel better very soon.Bev


----------



## gem123

hi i completly know where your coming from my little girl had a sickness bug and was in hosp for 4 days so as bev said u have done very well, is there anyone u trust with the diabetes who could watch him for a few hours d is a horrible illness i hate it!! we are struggling to get shan at a right levels with her insulin its hard work but take it easy hun xxx


----------



## Copepod

One suggestion of things I like, that might suit children, too - yogurt or fromage frais tubes, frozen - ideal for an upset stomach, but also nice at other times. As they're aimed at children, for lunch boxes etc, and are about 10g CHO per tube, perhaps suitable for children with diabetes, whether ill or not?


----------



## Ruth Goode

Aww poor J, hope he get better soon and you too, look after yourself ((hugs)) x


----------



## grahams mum

lucky that you all still at home back last year we have to go to hospital with graham what a nightmare


----------



## Cat

Hi there
I would use a little calpol for the tummy ache, just the minimum dose. The plain calpol suspension is simply paracetomol and doesn`t cause drowsiness. Your little one may sleep better but this is just because they will be more comfortable.
Well done for managing this difficult period so well x
Cat


----------



## Twitchy

Hi Rachel,

How's J doing today?  Hope he's feeling a lot better & you've managed to get some rest too!   Sounds like you are coping really well - it's hard enough to get a little one to eat/drink when they don't want to even without the added complication of d!  We have to bribe M with treats he wouldn't normally get, but not easy when avoiding sugar!  The lollies sound like a brill idea! 

Hope you're both feeling better,

Twitchy xx


----------



## gem123

Copepod said:


> One suggestion of things I like, that might suit children, too - yogurt or fromage frais tubes, frozen - ideal for an upset stomach, but also nice at other times. As they're aimed at children, for lunch boxes etc, and are about 10g CHO per tube, perhaps suitable for children with diabetes, whether ill or not?


i use these when shannon is hypo in the nightwork great and are really easy to give her she just opens her mouth and squeeze it in not frowzen tho lol but a good idea turns into into a smoothie lolly !


----------



## rspence

*thanks everyone*

its 11pm and we've just phoned the hospital and luckily a doctor was on the ward - she said please bring him in sound slike he's dehydrated

thankfully hospital is only 2 miles away


----------



## gem123

aw sorry to hear of that, hope he is o.k keep us updated take it easy xxx


----------



## grahams mum

i am so sorry that you to go in all the best


----------



## rspence

*amazing*

Thanks for support: we phoned ahead and the hospital were amazing, we got there and were seen straight away, the doctor i spoke to on the phone had already alerted a+e we were coming in. She came and checked JP over and said she had already spoken to the registar and they had agreed on an action plan.

she said JP didn't look dehydrated and we were managing so well we could come home.

good job we live so close to the hospital!

All tired now,

speak in the morning
rachel & JP


----------



## bev

gem123 said:


> i use these when shannon is hypo in the nightwork great and are really easy to give her she just opens her mouth and squeeze it in not frowzen tho lol but a good idea turns into into a smoothie lolly !



Be careful using these for hypo treatment as they are not quick release glucose - they take longer than normal hypo treatments and if you have a very low hypo they will delay things and could cause a prolonged hypo. Best things to use are mini cans of coke (or lucozade if child doesnt like coke) as they are 15 carbs which is perfect for a hypo, or glucotabs.Bev


----------



## bev

rspence said:


> Thanks for support: we phoned ahead and the hospital were amazing, we got there and were seen straight away, the doctor i spoke to on the phone had already alerted a+e we were coming in. She came and checked JP over and said she had already spoken to the registar and they had agreed on an action plan.
> 
> she said JP didn't look dehydrated and we were managing so well we could come home.
> 
> good job we live so close to the hospital!
> 
> All tired now,
> 
> speak in the morning
> rachel & JP



Sorry to hear things changed so much. Where there any ketones. Glad your back home.Bev


----------



## Copepod

bev said:


> Be careful using these for hypo treatment as they are not quick release glucose - they take longer than normal hypo treatments and if you have a very low hypo they will delay things and could cause a prolonged hypo. Best things to use are mini cans of coke (or lucozade if child doesnt like coke) as they are 15 carbs which is perfect for a hypo, or glucotabs.Bev



I wouldn't use frozen yogurt or fromage frais for hypo treatment, as they contain other things apart from sugar, which would slow down absorption of sugar. However, gel is generally safer than liquids for sleepy or semi/conscious children. I only suggested them as tolerable foods when feeling unwell.


----------



## bev

gem123 said:


> i use these when shannon is hypo in the nightwork great and are really easy to give her she just opens her mouth and squeeze it in not frowzen tho lol but a good idea turns into into a smoothie lolly !



I was replying to this reply Copepod. I also find that if very sleepy - using a straw is a good idea as children can do this in their sleep.Bev


----------



## Ruth Goode

Im sorry to know this but well done on taking care of him  you're doing so well and remember to look after yourself too ((hugs))


----------



## gem123

oh ok thanks for that will not use them any more for hypos xx


----------

